# Goat pics



## Roll farms (Aug 14, 2011)

Ruby, a 6 yr old Boer doe.  She says, "Hi, Roger!"







Nissan's face.  She's my 'wild' Kiko....as long as I'm on the other side of the fence, she'll come right up to me.  I stuck the camera through the cattle panel.  I think she has one of the prettiest heads.






Some of the girls out on pasture






Shawnee (splash of color sale doe) and her unspotted boys....






I think the boy on the right is REALLY nice.  Hersire potential.  Look at the width of his chest.  The other one is nice, but the bigger boy gives me a "WOW" reaction about every time I really look at him.











Moonie.  I love her.  I'm disappointed in her progress...but she's a pretty girl and has a great personality.  Hoping she's just in a slump or slow maturing...






This is her w/ Dallas' Darlin, who's only 14 days older....see the size difference?






All the 'little' kids (except the orphans, who never stay still long enough to get a good pic of...)


----------



## freemotion (Aug 14, 2011)

Very cute!  Gorgeous goats!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Aug 14, 2011)

Wow- that's a big size difference between the kids.  Looks like a happy, healthy herd though!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Aug 14, 2011)

If the timing was better, or we lived closer I would consider taking that boy off your hands. But our next trip to WI isn't until next summer, and my husband would shoot me if I suggest another road trip to get goats anytime soon.


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 14, 2011)

Everyone is looking good!


----------



## elevan (Aug 14, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 14, 2011)

Beautiful Goats.

Hoping Moonie gets going on that growing spurt!    She IS awesome!


----------



## RPC (Aug 14, 2011)

Well tell Ruby I say Hi and I miss her peaceful face. The kids are looking good and I really like Shawnee's big buckling as well. All your goats always look so nice. Maybe I need to come down and learn some more from you. I think I might not be feeding them enough because I feel like yours grow so much better then mine.


----------



## jodief100 (Aug 14, 2011)

Nothing prettier than a pasture full of fat happy goats!  They are all looking good!  I didn't Toyota in the pics.  How is she doing?


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 14, 2011)

Toyota (Yoda) is great, one of our favs.  You didn't see her b/c the pics that I took of her are blurry...she was busy running from Bullitt.  
She weighs about 90# so we put her in w/ him yesterday and he was MOST eager to do his job....

Roger, I can talk goat for days, come on down.


----------



## jodief100 (Aug 14, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Toyota (Yoda) is great, one of our favs.  You didn't see her b/c the pics that I took of her are blurry...she was busy running from Bullitt.
> She weighs about 90# so we put her in w/ him yesterday and he was MOST eager to do his job....
> 
> Roger, I can talk goat for days, come on down.


I cannot wait to see those babies!!!!!!


----------



## redtailgal (Aug 14, 2011)

z


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Aug 15, 2011)

Who is the enormously pregnant solid red girl?  I noticed her in your video too.


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 15, 2011)

Um.  She's not enormously pregnant, we bred her 2 wks ago.  She's just FAT.

That'd be Levi.  My very, very, VERY easy keeper.  None of the girls are more than 3-4 wks preggers, so bellies are due to my...um...really good pasture.  LOL.

RTG, you can't have Freeney.  He's mine, then Rogers.  No dibs on done deals, sweet pea.

You wanna call pre-dibs on Freeney babies, though...go ahead.


----------



## RPC (Aug 15, 2011)

Redtail I know it makes you sad to know that Freeney will be coming to my house but Kim will have his babies this fall so you can get one and then next year I will have his babies so you can come get some from me too. I am sooooooooooooo excited to have him. The wait is killer. It is almost like waiting on kids to be born except this is longer then 5 months. I feel like we made this deal years ago even though it hasn't been that long. I think if I get some free time some day soon I may just call you up Kim and come on down there to see my/ YOUR Ruby and see Freeney and all the other goats.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Aug 15, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Um.  She's not enormously pregnant, we bred her 2 wks ago.  She's just FAT.


Woops..... um.. <cough>  healthy lookin girl you got there.... <listens for crickets>



Seriously though she caught my eye.  Can't wait to see her at 4 months though L.


----------



## redtailgal (Aug 15, 2011)

z


----------



## RPC (Aug 15, 2011)

I am huge with pictures even though I don't have a good camera. After I bought Ruby and Faith from Kim I have always sent birthing pictures of the kids and 4-H pictures. Now that I am on the forum with her I will include photos more often. I will also show pictures as he grows. If his colors aren't completely in when I get him I will show as they change. Since those spots change color as they get older.


----------



## Jared77 (Aug 19, 2011)

I can't get past the picture of those 2 little boys....that one is REALLY nice.  I'd like to see how he grows out.


----------



## cmjust0 (Aug 19, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Moonie.  I love her.  I'm disappointed in her progress...but she's a pretty girl and has a great personality.  Hoping she's just in a slump or slow maturing...


IN MY OPINION...  

It's because she's pretty/flashy.  And she is, _very_..   But I swear I've only known a handful of goats that were pretty/flashy that were *also* truly worth a plug nickel.  The rock solid winners, in my experience, have been the ones who are just kinda ho-hum in appearance..  Indeed, it seems to me like the prettier/flashier they are, the more prone they are to being a poor doer or having...ahem...somewhat less than a cast-iron constitution.

I know that probably sounds ridiculous, and I know I can't prove it, but think about this...it makes perfect sense that if hardy, thriving goats also happened to also be flashy and pretty, there would be a lot of flashy, pretty goats out there.  Yet, they're something of a rarity.  Having said that, working the above equation in reverse might make ya start wondering if there's perhaps an unseen evolutionary component at work here.......

Just sayin, that's my experience.  

She is awful purty though.


----------



## Jared77 (Aug 19, 2011)

Could that be because people are breeding on color and not type?  Not trying to attack the OP on this, but that could explain why you've seen so many flashy goats that lack substance/type.  That girl there though is a real head turner though.


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 19, 2011)

I agree w/ you guys completely....difference is, some folks don't care as long as they get paid.  (She wasn't born here...I bought her as a 'bummer'..dam rejected her.)
I knew I was taking a chance on a bummer, but hopefully she'll grow out ok.  

Take Freeney here as a comparison...







He's one week younger than her...twice her size, and as you can see, growing WELL...(was over 50# at his 3 mo weigh in).

She is a fullblood.  He is not.

In this case, I'm saying to heck w/ 'pedigree'....he DESERVES to be used for breeding...yes, his color is a factor, but his growth / hardiness has earned him the right to keep his manhood and be a buck.

Here is his half sister (same dad) - she is 2 wks older than Moonie and one week older than Freeney.






IMHO, even though those 2 aren't 'fullbloods', they are the 'better' goats.
I've been working on increasing the size / hardiness of black boers, seems to be working well....now I guess I'll work on the spotted ones.

Here's another of our black girls (aunt to freeney and the above doe) who I'm loving at 5 mos.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Aug 19, 2011)

Man that first black doe is looooong.


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 20, 2011)

Yeah, her mama was, too....I loved her dam but she was 4 teated.  I kept thissun b/c she's 2 teated AND loooong AND black.    She'll be bred to Bullitt (nice red boy) and the one below her will be bred to Freeney.


----------



## kstaven (Aug 20, 2011)

You can send freeney my way.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Aug 20, 2011)

Love that length.  I shall be watching for those babies. Might just have to do a boer/kiko mix for the meaties.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Aug 20, 2011)

Wow Freeney is amazing!!!  What a stud!


----------



## jodief100 (Aug 20, 2011)

Jared77 said:
			
		

> Could that be because people are breeding on color and not type?  Not trying to attack the OP on this, but that could explain why you've seen so many flashy goats that lack substance/type.  That girl there though is a real head turner though.


I agree.   

Dr.  Pinkerton says "Your ugliest goat is your best producer.  You wouldn't keep her around if she wasn't"  That sums it up.  An ugly goat has to earn her right to stay based on size, growth and birthing ease.  The flashy ones get a pass.  

Mooney, that beautiful girl of Kim's was bred by friends of mine.  Wonderful people and always willing to help.   They breed for spots and they can sell every kid they have for good money so why not?  Right or wrong, that is the way it is........    

I think Kim is going to develop some wonderful spotted boers.  She has the building blocks in place and she knows how to put them together.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (Aug 20, 2011)

X2 on Kim's future goats.      I think you know how to put together a nice goat and then make it a pretty color.    Keep up the good work


----------



## redtailgal (Aug 20, 2011)

z


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 20, 2011)

Poor Freeney.  Sooo many people want him and there's only so much of him to go around.

I'm totally, completely kicking myself for offering him to Roger when he was so young.  If I'da known he was going to grow out like this...he'd be a keeper.  BUT...Roger's nice enough to let me use him this year and maybe next year so...I'll get more.  And I am SO repeating that breeding again, hoping for a doe.


----------



## redtailgal (Aug 20, 2011)

z


----------



## RPC (Aug 20, 2011)

Redtail
I think she meant. I am so glad I offered him to roger because he will have the best home ever. Plus he has such nice girls to breed with. And he will be close enough  to visit.


----------



## redtailgal (Aug 21, 2011)

x


----------



## kstaven (Aug 21, 2011)

You could also enter the A.I. spermbank world so there is more of him to go around.


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 21, 2011)

kstaven said:
			
		

> You could also enter the A.I. spermbank world so there is more of him to go around.


A cattle prod up Freeney's bum?  

(I dunno if they do goats that way or not...but I can't afford to start an expensive new hobby right now...collecting, tanks, ai equipment, etc....my husband has a jeep and we're currently going broke over that....)


----------

